# MMA Fans: EliteXC on CBS right now



## Regor (Oct 4, 2008)

Who's watching?

Rua looked bad tonight. Its a damn shame.


----------



## Regor (Oct 4, 2008)

BEST FIGHT OF THE NIGHT!!! GINA IS THE SHIT!!!


----------



## daybean (Oct 4, 2008)

gina is hot. ken vs kimbo , was that fight for real...  i think he is going to fight someone else right?


----------



## Regor (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, Ken took a headbutt during light training earlier today and got a cut over his eye which required 6 stitches. So the athletic commission won't let him fight. Kimbo's fighting someone else.


----------



## Regor (Oct 4, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!! KIMBO LOST!!!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 5, 2008)

lol wow.. Kimbo.. damn. 

Weirddddd.


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 5, 2008)

1. Gina Carano is hot.
2. Arlovski did exactly what I expected him to.
3. I think it's funny that Seth Petruzelli is being called an "unknown" and that it's a "surprise he beat Kimbo." He was on The Ultimate Fighter, he's fought in the UFC, the dude can fight. 
4. Gina Carano is hot.
5. Gina Carano beat the bejesus out of that other woman.
6. .....She's pretty.

That is all.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 5, 2008)

Regor said:


> HOLY SHIT!!! KIMBO LOST!!!



now come on reg, being an mma fan, this shouldnt shock you one bit. i knew after the first fight i saw him in that he didnt have the complete package to be a real mma fighter


----------



## lobee (Oct 5, 2008)

That Cyborg chick is scary as hell! I want to see her fight Carano, Beauty vs. The Beast.


----------



## Regor (Oct 5, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> now come on reg, being an mma fan, this shouldnt shock you one bit. i knew after the first fight i saw him in that he didnt have the complete package to be a real mma fighter



Am I surprised he lost? Hell no.

BUT

I am surprised he dropped like that with the FIRST PUNCH THROWN! This guy has done bare knuckle backyard shit for the longest time. I figured he'd lose the same way Brock Lesnar lost, to a submission. NOT to one punch.


----------



## daybean (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah, i was shocked he dropped with that punch. it wasnt even a full, hard thrown punch.


----------



## Regor (Oct 5, 2008)

daybean said:


> yeah, i was shocked he dropped with that punch. it wasnt even a full, hard thrown punch.



As Bas Rutten would say, "He landed on the lightswitch"


----------



## daybean (Oct 5, 2008)

Regor said:


> As Bas Rutten would say, "He landed on the lightswitch"





i dont think he would say now that considering he is one of Kimbo's coaches.  yeah, everyone has a lightswitch.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 6, 2008)

daybean said:


> i dont think he would say now that considering he is one of Kimbo's coaches.  yeah, everyone has a lightswitch.



I think he meant thats one of Bas Rutten's sayings, not especifically aimed at Kimbo...


----------



## daybean (Oct 6, 2008)

ZOMB13 said:


> I think he meant thats one of Bas Rutten's sayings, not especifically aimed at Kimbo...



i know that what he meant. anyway, i heard tito was going to sign with them. and then there was the ads between fights about fedor fighting.  i need to go to mmaweekly or mma new...


----------



## Regor (Oct 6, 2008)

daybean said:


> i know that what he meant. anyway, i heard tito was going to sign with them. and then there was the ads between fights about fedor fighting.  i need to go to mmaweekly or mma new...



Or I can give you a quick synopsis...


1. Who cares about Tito. He's a jackass, hack fighter. (But in reality, his working on a deal with EliteXC)

2. The reason there were Fedor promotions, is because EliteXC and Affliction had partnered up for this event when Affliction postponed their event that was supposed to happen, which had Andre Arlovski vs. Josh Barnett for the #1 contender spot to Fedor. Since that got postponed, Arlovski was already training to fight, and so took the fight with Big Country on short notice. Quick payday.


----------

